# Tool Restorations >  Rusty Vise Restoration

## SculptyWorks

Vise restoration videos are everywhere it seems!
So it was just a matter of time before I made one too!  :Wink: 
Also asking the question: Do you prefer videos with or without background music?
We made this one without any music, to try out the style.

----------

olderdan (Dec 9, 2019),

rgsparber (Dec 10, 2019)

----------


## olderdan

Nice restoration job and as you asked yes I much prefer videos without so called music, I mute so many it is refreshing not to have to.

----------

SculptyWorks (Dec 9, 2019)

----------


## SculptyWorks

> Nice restoration job and as you asked yes I much prefer videos without so called music, I mute so many it is refreshing not to have to.



Thank you!
I actually find videos without music harder to make, because you have to be aware of the environmental noises, some of which sometimes you can't control.

*_glares at the construction work going on across the street_*  :Angry: 

...but it is fun to try different styles sometimes!  :Smile:

----------


## high-side

> Vise restoration videos are everywhere it seems!
> So it was just a matter of time before I made one too! 
> Also asking the question: Do you prefer videos with or without background music?
> We made this one without any music, to try out the style.



Silence is golden... I prefer the shop noises from working on the projects. You might want to give the electrolysis process a try for rust removal / restoration projects.

----------

SculptyWorks (Dec 10, 2019)

----------

